# STORMY WEATHERS



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Very excited to announce my newest release: *Stormy Weathers* 
The 1st book in the Kimberly Weathers series.



 [URL=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J8OUSE2/]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J8OUSE2/ [/url]

Lucas Miller's life is a mess. His marriage is in shambles. The horrible summer season has left his business on the verge of collapse and him teetering on the edge of a money pit so deep he has no hope of ever climbing out of. With yet another hurricane targeting the island, he isn't sure things can get any worse.

Refusing the sexual advances of her sleazy boss, reporter Kimberly Weathers is saddled with the 'wonderful opportunity' of traveling out to Speck Island to cover rapidly approaching Hurricane Shakira. Upon arriving on the island, she and her cameraman quickly cross paths with Lucas and several other quirky islanders.

As Shakira bears down and things spin out of control, Lucas and Kim find themselves united in a race to survive the raging storm, recover stolen pirate gold, and rescue Lucas's estranged wife -- all in time for the morning news update.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Hope everyone is having a great day and not falling for too many April Fools pranks. If you need some laughs, check out Stormy Weathers.

Have a great week.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Spotlighted on Examiner.com  [URL=http://www.examiner.com/article/book-spotlight-stormy-weathers-by-k-l-phelps#sthash]http://www.examiner.com/article/book-spotlight-stormy-weathers-by-k-l-phelps#sthash.rbn3vEXX.dpuf [/url]


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Hurricane season is coming...read this book and be prepared!*











*note, reading this book will in no way help you be prepared for a hurricane! Though it may entertain you while you wait for the power to return**, the water to recede,  or for help to arrive. 


** remember to charge your kindle before the power goes out otherwise you may end up just looking at a blank screen, and that really isn't all that much fun. Trust me, having gone without power for 13-14 days after Hurricane Ike, I KNOW this for a fact!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Hurricane season kicks off June 1st!!!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Having trouble with the new math It's a simple equation.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes, those are roars, but they are roars of laughter. Find out why Godzilla can't stop laughing at Snake and his idiot biker gang in Stormy Weathers.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

* this book will in no way prepare or help you survive a hurricane. However, it may entertain you while you endure one. Unless you are out of power and forgot to charge your kindle, in which case you've no one to blame but yourself. Or the cat ... yeah, definitely blame the cat!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

If you'd had a long week and need some laughs, might I suggest you curl up with Stormy Weathers.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Have Kindle Unlimited? Read Stormy Weathers for free!


----------

